# English Saddle For The High Withered Horse



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

My OTSB has VERY high withers and the only place I could find that carries saddles that are made just for horses like that was dover with their thorowgood saddles. Is there any other saddles (preferably dressage, but AP is ok too) out there that are built like that?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Look for a saddle with a cutback pommel. Some brands with models that will fit the bill include Passier, Kieffer, some Stubbens, some Crosbys, some Collegiates, etc.

If that's you and your horse in your avatar, you need to move your saddle 2-3" farther back. The front points of the tree (just under the front d-rings) should be 2-3" behind the back edge of the horse's shoulder blade.

Fit the saddle to your horse's shoulder. The high wither fit comes from a cutback pommel.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with luvs. I got Collegiate dignitary saddle and it's very high on withers (fit my higher withered paint pretty good).


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry, it's kinda off to the side, but this is the only pic I have of him.
You can kinda see his withers. :?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow. That's pretty high... Can you borrow any saddles around or in tack shops to try? She's not typical build, so personally I'd be really careful to buy anything on Internet (at least if you can't return it back). I still think diginary probably will give clearance on her withers. I know places like Dover and I believe Valley Vet and Jeffers Equiene can give you "trial" on saddle.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I know aren't they! 
I'm really kinda paranoid about picking a saddle b/c i want one that'll really fit him well.

I really wanted to buy the thorowgood dressage saddle, but I was wondering if there were any others out there that would fit too.
But yea, if I decided to order one I'll probably have to try it out.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Friend of mine have thorowood(spell?  ) for her wide draft and frankly it looks very low on withers. In fact I was thinking about looking into one for my other horse (low withers, wide back). She has A/P though, so dressage may be different...


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

uh-oh
maybe they're not so great after all :?


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.trumbullmtn.com/Saddle_Pics/useddressage_pics/10179.jpg

^ do you think that would be alright?
I'm really not so great at this.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> http://www.trumbullmtn.com/Saddle_Pics/useddressage_pics/10179.jpg
> 
> ^ do you think that would be alright?
> I'm really not so great at this.


The pommel does have a moderate cut back, so it might work. Do a wither tracing of your horse and send/fax/email it in to Trumbull Mtn and they can tell you if that saddle will work for your horse.

Others that would work, if you could find them used for a better price:

ANY Passier or Keiffer. You'd want a medium or medium-wide Passier, same for Keiffer. But with Keiffer, the tree can be adjusted to fit your horse by a saddle repair person.

Front shot of the Passier Relevant, notice how cut back the pommel is and how much room there is for the withers. Most all Passiers have this kind of pommel.









Duett Largo. It has a nice cutback pommel. You'd likely need the 32 or 34 cm tree. 
Duett Dressage Saddles , Trumbull Mountain Tack Shop & Saddle Specialists

Courbette Magic Dressage, http://www.aretesaddlery.com/tack/saddles/dressage/magic-dressage/prod_125.html

Thornhill Vienna II: Pro Trainer® Vienna II
Thornhill Klasse: Klasse

Most any Albion, though they're hard to find used for less than $2,000.

Rembrandt Dressage. They're not in production any longer, but they are out there used. They are very nice saddles!

Most Schleese saddles. These can get quite pricey, but they're very nice!

Newer Bates Caprilli Dressage: Dressage Extensions Product Detail

Bates or Wintec Isabell Dressage:
Wintec Isabell Dressage Saddle - Dover Saddlery.

Most Niedersuss saddles: Dressage Extensions Product Detail

Dover's Circuit Dressage MIGHT work: Circuit Dressage Saddle - Dover Saddlery...


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

thank you so much for all the links!
they helped a lot.


----------

